# html-tagsd



## Matrixx (23. Mai 2001)

Wie kann ich verhindern das der browser z.b. <html> als tag erkennt??

 

ps: wann habt ihr hier das menü zum absenden eines postings verändert?
    (sieht gut aus)


----------



## Quentin (23. Mai 2001)

ich nehme mal an du willst <html> am bildschirm anzeigen lassen, dazu gehst du so vor:


```
&lt;html&gt;
```

damit zeigt der browser <html> an, anstatt es darzustellen.

(steht übrigens alles in selfhtml ==> http://selfhtml.tutorials.de/selfhtml.html )

zur zweiten frage: unsere admins haben vor kurzem das board mächtig gepatched 

hope that helps....

cheers


----------

